# New Look Photo



## Conk (Jul 23, 2003)

New Look Photo is my new web and home based business. I'm not far from being up and running.  
 Right now the page I have is temporary as I'm working on a new site with more detail.
 I would put down more info for you here but maybe just visit the site and you can get a better idea what New Look Photo is all about.  
 Thanks in advance for visiting and for any comments you may have. Either e-mail them to me or just post them here.


----------



## Dew (Jul 23, 2003)

i took a peek at your portfolio .. you got some good stuff over there


----------



## Conk (Jul 23, 2003)

Dew said:
			
		

> i took a peek at your portfolio .. you got some good stuff over there


 Thanks Dew.
 I get the impression that you looked at the "My Photos" link. Click on 
"New Look Photo" at the beginning of the post.
Or here, http://www.newlookphoto.com


----------



## Dew (Jul 23, 2003)

thats a great idea ... i know i've been spending the past few days resizing photos ... im building my first website  :shock:  ... with a little assistance from the hubby and Adobe GoLive


----------



## metroshane (Jul 24, 2003)

Nice Joerb eeh!


----------



## Conk (Jul 24, 2003)

Thank you for the comments.


----------



## Dew (Jul 24, 2003)

if i hear about someone in need ... i'll throw them your way ... also, at my hubby's company they do a lot of retouch work, and more times than not, they could always use an extra hand to meet their deadlines


----------



## Conk (Jul 24, 2003)

Sounds good to me.   Thank you.


----------



## Darfion (Jul 24, 2003)

Nice site you have there Conk. Loads nice and quick and the images are very impressive. Love the woman in her rollers   Can't wait to see your next one.

Quick question:  I have dabbled in html but I always forget certain coding.  What code did you use on here to link your logo to your site?


----------



## Conk (Jul 24, 2003)

I think I may have too many links going on here. It seems to have created a we bit of confusion.
 The ADI button link you clicked on belongs to Aric Hoek. I am merely a mod there.
 My site is here http://www.newlookphoto.com
Sorry for the confusion.


----------

